# Question about unscanned pax



## Nekoosa (Nov 28, 2017)

been doing flex about 3 months. I’ve always seem to catch during my route packages that weren’t scan in and add it in before block ends; but today I didn’t and had a pax left over when my route was done. Now it wasn’t officially in my possession because it never was scanned in so I had options of a) driving the 20 miles back to dc including passing my house by 13 miles b) returning it to dc my next route( I’m part time around my real job) but I don’t know if I’ll try for one tomorrow or Wednesday( meaning customer would be waiting) or c) just deliver it since I was a block away. 

I choose c, customer gets pax since I’m there but there’s no trail of it being delivered. So my question is, can I get dinged? Deactivated? Or any other backlash from amazon on this decision? 

Thanks.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Likely nothing to worry about, Amazon doesn't go looking for problems if no one reports one.

You could have stolen it and they wouldn't have known...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I just call TOC and have them assign it to you and mark it delivered after you deliver it. No point in stealing some crap that could be just pet food.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Nekoosa said:


> been doing flex about 3 months. I've always seem to catch during my route packages that weren't scan in and add it in before block ends; but today I didn't and had a pax left over when my route was done. Now it wasn't officially in my possession because it never was scanned in so I had options of a) driving the 20 miles back to dc including passing my house by 13 miles b) returning it to dc my next route( I'm part time around my real job) but I don't know if I'll try for one tomorrow or Wednesday( meaning customer would be waiting) or c) just deliver it since I was a block away.
> 
> I choose c, customer gets pax since I'm there but there's no trail of it being delivered. So my question is, can I get dinged? Deactivated? Or any other backlash from amazon on this decision?
> 
> Thanks.


I chose "c" once when I had one left over. I just delivered it to the customer and I never heard anything about it.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Just call support and have them mark it as delivered when you get to the destination


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Take a picture of a label, deliver it and next time you're in the warehouse, blue vest will mark it delivered.


Btw.. the customer might've cancelled the order while you were enroute. Maybe it's best to call it in and check it out. Or return it to warehouse next time you're there and play dumb


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Keep it. You never had it. Jk


----------



## Nekoosa (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. Calling customer service wasn’t an option because as we all know as soon as you finish your last stop it clears out. So they would’ve automatically told me to return to wh, which was the last thing I wanted to do. Drive 13 miles past my house instead of 2 blocks over. 

Chicago Uber. If it was canceled it would have still told me to return to dch4 with package.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Nekoosa said:


> Thanks for the replies. Calling customer service wasn't an option because as we all know as soon as you finish your last stop it clears out. So they would've automatically told me to return to wh, which was the last thing I wanted to do. Drive 13 miles past my house instead of 2 blocks over.
> 
> Chicago Uber. If it was canceled it would have still told me to return to dch4 with package.


1-888-281-6901 is Flex Support. It's very much an option. The only difference between calling directly vs. through the app is you will have to provide your name, station and TBA vs. them automatically having it already.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Nekoosa said:


> Thanks for the replies. Calling customer service wasn't an option because as we all know as soon as you finish your last stop it clears out. So they would've automatically told me to return to wh, which was the last thing I wanted to do. Drive 13 miles past my house instead of 2 blocks over./QUOTE]


The number should be posted at the table of the blue vests checking in returns or debrief.

877-472-7562 is another Amazon flex support number.


----------



## Nekoosa (Nov 28, 2017)

Brandon and oicu812. Thank you, neither of those numbers have I seen before. I’ve only seen the “contact us” email when not on route.


----------

